# 7 yr old cow horse reject critique



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

He was trained for roping, but they said he wasn't fast enough for their taste at 3 yrs old so they through him out with the cows and forgot about him for 2 years. A lady bought him and has trail rode him for a year and a half before her back went out last summer. I brought him home Saturday and will mostly do trail rides, but wanted to see what kinda of prospect he could be for my 12 year old daughter to work with him in, if any for something in 4H or the like. Thanks..


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm sure it's obvious to most but he is a bay roan.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Are you sure he is onlyl 7? Or did I read that wrong? I would be worried about his back/withers. Withers are very pronounced and I would worry about saddle fit .


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I was thinking he was that cute white one with the big ears 


I bet with some work he will fill out nice.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes he has lost his top line due to being without anyone to work him since last summer. His rump is also flat on the sides form the same issue. I figure to have him back in shape by summer with a slow build up of exercise. I won't jump right into a steady feed of 5 hour trail rides or anything, but want to be able to build his endurance level back up...

Yes, he is 7 years old, atleast from all accounts I have had look him over have agreed on or about this age.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Roadyy said:


> I'm sure it's obvious to most but he is a bay roan.


Actually, he appears to be a brown roan. Brown is caused by a mutation of the gene that creates bay, making them appear very similar. It restricts black to specific areas, while lightening other areas. Browns can and do have the same black points as a bay, but the biggest difference is that brown lightens "soft" areas of the body such as the flank, elbow, around the eyes, and muzzle. With how dark the rest of his face is compared to his muzzle, that alone says brown to me.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you for that info Poseidon. I'm grateful for having correct info about my horses and welcome someone more knowledgeable pointing out my errors so I can learn and correct it.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Critter sitter said:


> I was thinking he was that cute white one with the big ears
> 
> 
> I bet with some work he will fill out nice.


That one either thinks he is a cremello or that the Shetland is actually a sow with strange hair as he continually mounts her with nothing else happening...lmbo

He mounted her half a dozen times while we were looking over Trusty.


----------

